# What Type is the Biggest Control Freak, the Most Controlling?



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Feel free to give examples and/or explain why you think so.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

Well, it's not an introverted perceiving type, that's for sure.


----------



## Aquaponics (May 18, 2014)

ENxJ I would say, since Fe/Te is about organizing the external world. INxJ too. A lot of INFJs have OCD too, which can appear as 'control freak' imo


----------



## Theophania (Sep 7, 2014)

Well I voted for ENTJ, simply because they are commonly is positions of authority, and they seem to strive for those positions. ENTJs are often considered natural born leaders, charismatic and confident. This helps them obtain those leadership positions. They usually dislike laziness and incompetence, and that could possibly feed into a 'control freak' state of mind. Taken to an extreme, I think this type could become very controlling and authoritarian.


----------



## SherlockHouse (Jun 14, 2014)

ExTJ definitely. I slightly lean ESTJ, because in theory ENTJ could at least have some intellectual respect for others. ESTJ just thinks all individuality must be crushed and everyone needs to be controlled.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

I need control if I feel like it's important enough to invest emotionally. Though, an ESTJ could give me run for my money.


----------



## Kaylee (Jan 2, 2012)

I find ENTJs most controlling. My grandpa is an ENTJ, I thank god everyday I am not his daughter.


----------



## Tahaa (Nov 1, 2014)

It depends on what you're a control freak over. If its yourself and your immediate environment (not necessarily others) then I'd say INTJ (only because losing control of myself/my environment is my biggest fear). If it's controlling others, well my mother's pretty damn controlling and she's an ENFJ.


----------



## Paxis (Jul 21, 2013)

I'd say both ENTJs and ESTJs.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jun 6, 2014)

Estj is more controlling than entj. You can see it better in the females.


----------

